# Minitrox Parts



## johnbos (Apr 11, 2016)

Does anyone know where you can obtain parts for early minitrix loco`s. From the 60`s and 70`s

Any help would be appreciated.

I did find the part number for my Lil donkey 0-6-0 switcher.

41 2914 85

Thanks

John


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

You can find a few here:

```
http://www.maerklinshop.de/SpareParts/index
```
and some here:

```
http://www.minitrix.co.uk/marketplace/n-gauge/minitrix-spares/
```
It depends on what you are looking for. I have purchased some Minitrix trains and such on a Dutch trader website:

```
http://www.marktplaats.nl/c/hobby-en-vrije-tijd/c1099/modeltreinen.html
```
... you may be lucky to find a 'parts' train.


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

I think I found the drawings for your loco:


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have a similar train, "Dampflokomotive BR 89 005", number 12043. It belonged to my late grandfather. I was able to carefully disassemble it and cleaned it out. It works well now. I used WD-40 and a toothbrush to clean the gunk out. all the brass and copper I cleaned off with a solution of salt/vinegar. Then neutralized with a baking soda/water bath. I then used isopropyl alcohol to clean all the parts off. Reassembled and used some light oil on the axles and moving parts. No parts replacement necessary.


----------



## johnbos (Apr 11, 2016)

*Broken Gear*

I need a way to replace the broken gear. Everythin else is in great condition

Thanks for the doc


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Love those lil' thangs...mine is a bullet with absolutely no low end speed control...


----------



## johnbos (Apr 11, 2016)

*A knife to the heart*

I`m jealous 
Here I have been trying to find a part to get my loco running.
Yours may be fast but mine runs extremely well at slow speed.
In fact after two weeks you cant tell it even moved.

John


----------

